# Monta Ellis Days in Dallas Likely Done



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> The Dallas Mavericks will explore trade scenarios for shooting guard Monta Ellis if he exercises his player option for next season, sources told ESPN.com.
> 
> Ellis has a Wednesday deadline to determine whether he wants to make $8.7 million in the final season of his three-year, $25 million offer or test the free-agent market.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/13138364/dallas-mavericks-explore-monta-ellis-trade-exercises-player-option

But Ellis is 99% going to opt out and test FA so this isn't that relevant.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

probably just the Mavs way of making sure that 99% likelihood goes up to 99.9%


----------

